# Dirty kids are basically Pokemon trainers



## nobrains (May 28, 2018)

PKMN trainer RED wants to FUCK YOU UP!!​
They leave home to travel around training crazy animals and sometimes fight each other. Their animals don't listen. They rely on people giving them money as a prize. They spend all their dollars on potions and strange trinkets. They run away from/fight evil gang members in black uniforms that try to take their pets away. They black out a lot. They proudly wear badges all over their stuff. The style and number of badges signify rank. They shout catchphrases. They have stupid names.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (May 28, 2018)

I wonder how many of those trainers get around using the Pokemon GO app now-a-days. Instead of looking for monsters, they don't know there's a thug or a police officer nearby challenging the trainer to a real fight! It gets scary and it can get brutal. It's called reality.


----------



## Swing (Jun 2, 2018)

nobrains said:


> View attachment 43374
> 
> PKMN trainer RED wants to FUCK YOU UP!!​
> They leave home to travel around training crazy animals and sometimes fight each other. Their animals don't listen. They rely on people giving them money as a prize. They spend all their dollars on potions and strange trinkets. They run away from/fight evil gang members in black uniforms that try to take their pets away. They black out a lot. They proudly wear badges all over their stuff. The style and number of badges signify rank. They shout catchphrases. They have stupid names.


I've totally thought the same thing for the longest haha. You nailed it though. So funny


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 2, 2018)

Well this is relevant to my interests. 
Won't lie, i'm positive that pokemon is what first gave me wanderlust as a child. Heck I still play pokemon.

My 3DS friend code is 1779-1681-5309 if any of ya'll motherfuckers wanna square up.


----------



## Swing (Jun 2, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> Well this is relevant to my interests.
> Won't lie, i'm positive that pokemon is what first gave me wanderlust as a child. Heck I still play pokemon.
> 
> My 3DS friend code is 1779-1681-5309 if any of ya'll motherfuckers wanna square up.


Dang cartoons. Dragon Ball did it for me. I'm still waiting for my nimbus cloud


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 2, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> i'm positive that pokemon is what first gave me wanderlust as a child.



never thought of this connection myself but you are so right!..the thrill of getting around and running into strange critters in the tall grass and dark caves was a huge jolt for me as a child as well


----------



## AzureSoul (Jun 3, 2018)

It was JRPGs that did it for me. Deep down, I truly feel that I should be able to explore the world aimlessly while murdering the wildlife for $$$ with my fists/knife/staff/bow/katana


----------



## outlawwolf (Jun 6, 2018)

I love it! drawing is way cute


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 8, 2018)

@outlawwolf holy shit that umbreon onesie in your avatar! That is amazing and I want a leafeon one.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jun 8, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> @outlawwolf holy shit that umbreon onesie in your avatar! That is amazing and I want a leafeon one.



I always thought it'd be hilarious if someone bought one of those onesies and patched and studded it.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jun 8, 2018)

hahaha yess! your post made my day! thank you!!!


----------



## shred till yer dead (Jun 9, 2018)

Swing said:


> Dang cartoons. Dragon Ball did it for me. I'm still waiting for my nimbus cloud



The salad shooter out of Fresno haha all white refers and very short


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 15, 2018)

Holy shit, does that mean that I'm currently a Gym Leader?! ::woot::


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 15, 2018)

VikingAdventurer said:


> Holy shit, does that mean that I'm currently a Gym Leader?! ::woot::


YES. YES IT DOES. 

But what would be your type specialty? I wanna say ground but fire is a close second. 

But not rock, you're way too cool to be the easy-to-beat rock type leader. 

CAN I MAKE YOU A POKEMON TEAM? What generations do you like?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 16, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> ... What would be your type specialty? I wanna say ground but fire is a close second.



I have no idea. I mean, I have Pokemon from MOST different types that I really love.



EphemeralStick said:


> ... But not rock, you're way too cool to be the easy-to-beat rock type leader.



Yeah, I'd agree on that. Not enough diversity; and all the strengths and weaknesses are all lumped in together.



EphemeralStick said:


> ... CAN I MAKE YOU A POKEMON TEAM?



YES.




EphemeralStick said:


> ... What generations do you like?



I really don't know much about any generation other than 1... My current Pokemon knowledge is... Inadequate.


----------



## NagaPadoha (Jul 31, 2018)

Fucking yes, totally. My besty and I constantly discuss how Pokemon is the ideal lifestyle, and everyone who wanders is living an aspect of it.
My life is definitely more of an RPG than pokemon is though, 'cause I get side quests in every city I stop in. 
"Pick up and deliver hitchhiker // 25xp + $10 gas"
"Rescue old man locked in Church // 15xp"
"Locate coin washer and destank clothes // 10xp -$4 +2Cha"


----------



## Silver Trampstar (Aug 10, 2018)

This is awesome, my PoGo name is actually DirtyStreetKid. Right now i have free data so im having fun


----------

